# EMERGENCY or Not ??



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi i just recently added a new hammer coral to my tank and it seemed to be ok when i got it.....and now yesterday i noticed something growing over top of it and didn't think much of it spreading....and now its spread alot and don't know what it is or what to do? 


All params are good? here is a picture by the way

It looks like some white stuff then there is also brown....any ideas plzzz help thanks


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Nevermind my coral had just died........its sad but nothing i cna do once it got the disease. From what i found out it was a disease called Brown Jelly Disease. It beigns to cover the whole coral and killing it. From what i read up was that you would have to dip the coral in Iodine.....whihc for me is given at the counter of a pharmacy and has to be prescribed or something like that.....one of my LFS had a problem trying to get it but they did and they offered to do a Iodine dip for me tomorrow but it is to late.


So i hope that for the people who see this thread or notice this disease in there tank they will do the Iodine dip.

I have tried other methods since i couldn't get Iodine...they recommended doing a freshwater dip.....i did it and it looked like it stopped but it came back within an hour.

But supposedly with Iodine it kills it immediately.....like your reaction will be amazed...from what i hear.


Thanks


----------

